# speedo/rev counter not working!



## gray2206 (Aug 16, 2013)

Both my speedo and rev counter aren't working,has anyone else had this? It has came on a few times and seems to come on mostly when its a hot day! Is there a way of checking the instruments with vcds?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Vagcom, Select Control Module, 17 Instruments, Output Test.


----------



## gray2206 (Aug 16, 2013)

Cheers,I'll give it a go tonight


----------



## gray2206 (Aug 16, 2013)

ive given the output test a go but it doesnt give me the option to test the needles(speedo,revs,temp or fuel) im at a bit of a loss with this now,i seem to remember someone saying a while back about a plug under the airbox being wet and causing a similar prob with their speedo,where do i find this?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Have you tested the speedo and rev counter output, using Vagcom Measuring Blocks or The Climatronic codes before you start dismantling?






Also John's '*HOW TO*' for speedo etc:- viewtopic.php?f=2&t=400969&p=2961257&hilit=G22#p2961257

and :- viewtopic.php?f=2&t=49769&p=538694&hilit=speedo+g22#p538694


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

John-H said:


> Oh dear... your speedo doesn't work but the rest of the dashpod does? Either you've got dashpod or speed sensor failure or the connections in between.
> 
> Hopefully it's not the dashpod! Some dashpods have been known to have failed stepper motors apparently. Chip_iTT might be able to help you as he's done a lot of work on these but it's an electronic repair job with possibly a motor rewind which I don't think anyone's attempted yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

From viewtopic.php?f=2&t=49769



Chip_iTT said:


> *Speedo*
> If the odometer works but the speedo doesn't then its not the speed sensor as this feeds both. If the speed reading on the climate control panel works then the problem is the speedo stepper motor. If the climate control panel doesn't work then the problem is in the dashpod microcontroller (but then the odometer would probably not work either).
> 
> The speed and rev counter stepper motors are identical so one possible way to test is to swap them over (which arguably would also make your car road legal!). However this involves stripping the pod down and is not for the faint-hearted (not something a dealer will do either).
> ...


----------



## gray2206 (Aug 16, 2013)

the odometer still works as the mileage is going up yet the speedo needle and rev counter dont move,ive tried the test on vcds lite and it only checks instrument lights but not needles,i havent looked at the speed sensor yet


----------

